#  >  > General Discussion >  >  > Occult >  >  >  Occult Community

## Baal Ambrose

It has come to my attention that there are no real websites dedicated to occult groups other than Meetup.com...at least not to my knowledge. So one of my more recent projects includes building a website dedicated to helping the community by creating a free mentorship program, a free occult library and a free group or individual registration database to allow people to find each other in the community a bit better. I know this sounds a bit weird, but I believe this is the next step for the occult community. We have the power of the internet, its time we use it.

Anyhow, I would like find others who would be interested in helping me design and build this project. The website will be free to use. I won't pay you for your help. This is completely voluntary. If your interested please let me know via this thread or PM.

----------


## Gazeeboh

There is one, I can't remember though. Magickcircles?

Yeah, magickcircles.com. It's kind of like myspace for wizards.

----------

